# Gästepass gesucht



## rupertbeji (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

da es nun schon sehr viele neue Threads zu den Gesuchen gibt, einfach mal der Versuch, alle Gesuche hier zu bündeln. Wer einen Gästepass sucht, schreibt es einfach in die Antwort. Wer einen per PM bekommt, editiert seine Antwort entsprechend mit //Erledigt//. 

Ich suche ebenfalls einen Gästepass. Ich habe mir leider die digitale Edition gekauft und arbeite zur Zeit schwer daran, meiner Partnerin das Spiel schmackhaft zu machen. Das geht natürlich wesentlich leichter, wenn sie selbst erlebt, was das Spiel zu bieten hat. Ich würde mich sehr über eine Unterstützung bei diesem Vorhaben in Form eines Gästepasses freuen


----------

